# 300 lb Halibut out of Homer Ak with Brooks Outdoor Adventures



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Fished last Wed with Capt Josh Brooks on the "Huntress" out of Homer , AK for halibut and black rockfish we got 25 rockfish up to 8-10lbs early and a 45lb halibut (my first ever ) and then we caught a 301 lb halibut the link below show all the fun that ensues when a fish that large hits the deck..turns old men in to nimble speedsters in their attempts to FLEE!! Josh is a damn fine Capt and worked his butt off to put us on fish, boat and tackle are all first rate and I highly recommend him if you find yourself in Homer for either Halibut or Salmon fishing. Please excuse some of the language on the video we were a little excited.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Brought one of the VWs KOOL, that is the best eatin fish in the water!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

I heard gun shots. Also notice the shadow on the left side in the water? They was near land or something. No swell at all. Nice fish.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

KingCrab said:


> I heard gun shots. Also notice the shadow on the left side in the water? They was near land or something. No swell at all. Nice fish.


Yes there were gun shots the capt had a 10 glock that he forgot only had 3 shots in the mag they only seemed to piss off the fish..and yes we were near land we were in the lee of an island and the coast we were actually able to spot Dall sheep while fishing, the area was pretty much a saltwater tidal river and we were fishing the edge of the rip. Fish was hooked in 62 ft of water..


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

That's awsome! The recorder cracked me up, filmed it being shot with a pistol but turned the camera when the guy was trying to hit it with the bat.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Catching a big halibut is in the top five on my bucket list. That's a nice one right there.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I can safely say one might not need a Yeti cooler up there. Looked cold.

Nice fish.
WhyMe 
Mako my Dayo


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah ice probably last plenty long enough in a cheap box up there.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

That sounds like fun. I got a laugh out of the guy yelling "get out of the way" when it started flouncing around. Like you need to tell me to get out of dodge.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Stuffed X-Large flounder!!! Feeds a village!!!! hahaha Yepper, halibut is one of them fish I wanna catch sooooo bad! lucky enough we will be doing a Alaskan cruise within the next couple years so I will be looking forward to that!!!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

cool, when I was stationed on Adak AK, there was a monster brought in that bottomed out the 500 Lb scale with ease. I remember them cleaning it with one of those electric chain saws... good times!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Jason are you going to get any fishing time while you are there , or are you just cruising through.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

jmunoz said:


> That's awsome! The recorder cracked me up, filmed it being shot with a pistol but turned the camera when the guy was trying to hit it with the bat.


Yeah my youngest was filming she never really heard the gunshots..she was super excited but after a few years in Cail she had fallen under the Disney doctrine that your food comes along peacefully .She did accept the 30 + lbs of rockfish and halibut I shipped to her.


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

Too cool, thats a huge fish.. I'm surprised that they brought him in the boat that quick. When i went back in 2001 we harpooned them and let them float on a bouy and die prior to bring them in the boat, it could be a bad day when the power of a fish that size starts to shake... Them halibut cheeks are mighty fine. A trip of a lifetime for sure.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Alaska Rocks!*

I had the pleasure of fishing at the Kingfisher lodge in Sitka, AK many moons back.
We almost royal flushed the Salmon, can you believe we were short a Chum.
We also nailed the Halibut, my largest was 220#, my barndoor dream was a reality.
Ling cod, GoldenEye, Sculpin & so much more.

I went wading in the Tlingit River, pretending I was a bear and caught by hand the biggest King salmon out of the whole trip. Had to release it or face a huge fine.

And the crab! 
Pulling a fresh pot full of Dungeness crab & boiling them, no salt, seasoning or butter, and still the best crab I've eaten in my life.

So much wildlife to see too.


----------



## boatbiz (Feb 27, 2013)

GAFF IT! GAFF IT! GAFF IT! GAFF IT!..........Classic! Tons of excitement on deck!....Looks like an awesome trip.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Guys it was the best trip of my life, the Halibut trip was a cherry on a huge sundae of a trip. Had some of the halibut at deer camp last weekend and it was just wonderful...best par is I spent 10 days driving thru the wonder that is the Alaska countryside with my wife who has had to be around me for 25 years and we both agreed that a picture we took of ourselves driving on the Denali highway was our favorite pic of the entire trip. Alaska= great, a trip with your wife/best friend that every day has you saying WOW 4-5 times every day = priceless.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

We did one of these trips out of Sitka. Our trip was 4 nights, 5 days in the inside passage. We caught Halibut up to 50 lbs, and I'm not sure I want to catch a 300 lb halibut. This was a great trip, comfortable, great food, and we brought back 200 lbs of Salmon and Halibut. Our guide would harpoon the fish, shoot it in the head with a 44 magnum, then tie their heads to their tails to keep them from coming back alive and tearing up his boat. AND the halibut/ salmon taste great when cooked on the boat!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

So I'm watching a rerun of Alaska the last frontier last night and one of the wives is going fishing for Halibut in a skiff and she says she has asked a family friend to come along who is a great Halibut fisherman...and its Josh Brooks the Capt of the Huntress, I wish I'd know that when we fished with him !


----------

